# Another Gerry shirt bomb!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Gerry (howland1998) decided to take me out with a super shirt and a couple five packs. Thanks brother!

The smokes are payback for a joke played on him a while back.:fish:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

gerry gerry gerry !! haha
very nice. Gerry is awesome.
great hit


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

WTG... gerry nice touch


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome hit there!!! Love the White Owls! I am sure smokinj is drooling over them right now!!!LOL


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work Gerry!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice bomb... and White Owls. hahaha


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I have seen that shirt somewhere before!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome hit - Gerry is one amazing bro!
You're gonna love the Peach sticks! :heh: :lie:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice hit Gerry!!! Lots of shirts flying around here lately...


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice hit! The shirt is awesome, cigars are a classic


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice Gerry!! I like the colors of CL on that black shirt!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats a sweet hit!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Ab-so-freakin'-lutely Classic! 

CD


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

mmm... pineapple.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Gerry is as thoughtful as they come


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

sweet shirt... can you order those??


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow! White Owls! Don't let Smokenj see thoose - He especially goes for the strawberry flavor.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

:roflmao:
nice hit!!
way to go with the white owls :lol:


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

Stop frontin' Dozer. You told me that when we get a His and Hers humidor you were gonna use some of our shelf space solely for White Owls 

Gerry is awesome!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

GReat shirt


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> Stop frontin' Dozer. You told me that when we get a His and Hers humidor you were gonna use some of our shelf space solely for White Owls
> 
> Gerry is awesome!


Just for that I'm changing the lock! :bolt:


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Just for that I'm changing the lock! :bolt:


HEY FOLKS! Dozer just told me that he loves those White Owls SO much, he said that that that he would just LOVE it if he started getting more White Owl bombs!

Your welcome, Mike. :thumb:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> HEY FOLKS! Dozer just told me that he loves those White Owls SO much, he said that that that he would just LOVE it if he started getting more White Owl bombs!
> 
> Your welcome, Mike. :thumb:


Hmmm...

You better hope no one sends me any of those. ray: Other wise that's all YOU will be smoking for a long time. hwell:


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> You better hope no one sends me any of those. ray: Other wise that's all YOU will be smoking for a long time. hwell:


If thats all I'm gonna be smoking for a long time, I'll tell you what you AINT gettin' for a long time :tongue1:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> If thats all I'm gonna be smoking for a long time, I'll tell you what you AINT gettin' for a long time :tongue1:


Yeah right. We'll see how long that lasts... out:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

MaduroSmoke said:


> sweet shirt... can you order those??


You can get one that is close here. I have two of these myself.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t3338-cigarlive-polo-shirtshats.html

Or maybe if you ask Gerry the two of you can work something out and he will have one made for you.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> If thats all I'm gonna be smoking for a long time,_ I'll tell you what you AINT gettin' for a long time_ :tongue1:


:roflmao:


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

mmmmmmm Pineapple. You might want to let those age for a bit.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great shirt


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet shirt


----------

